# The Coral Reef Aquarium



## Tony Vargas (Jul 1, 2011)

Check out the final book cover created for my new book, and see who's photos made it to the front cover.

The Coral Reef Aquarium – Book Cover | Reefs.com


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jul 1, 2011)

The 2nd most asked question about the book, take a look.

*Table Of Contents*

Introduction

Chapter One - Factors & Considerations _(Obstacles that require consideration before the purchase of a reef aquarium)_

Chapter Two - The Decision Process _(All of the equipment used and their purpose)_

Chapter Three - The Fundamentals _(parameters required for a successful reef aquarium)
_
Chapter Four - Maintenance _(proper husbandry practice)
_
Chapter Five - Acclimation & Quarantine

Chapter Six - 25-Gallon Nano Reef System _(complete Nano build-up from start to finish)_

Chapter Seven - 90-Gallon Reef System _(complete 90-Gallon build-up from start to finish)_

Chapter Eight - 180-Gallon Reef System _(complete 180-Gallon build-up from start to finish)_

Chapter Nine - 500-Gallon Reef System _(complete 500-Gallon build-up from start to finish)_

Chapter Ten - 20,000-Gallon Reef System _(complete 20,000-Gallon build-up from start to finish)_

Chapter Eleven - Reef Tanks From Around the World _(45 Reef tanks from around the world)_

Acronyms

Glossary

Bibliography

Photo & Diagram Contributors

Index


----------



## Tony Vargas (Jul 1, 2011)

Finally, the wait is over! 

Two Little Fishies has completed the Pre-Order web site for "The Coral Reef Aquarium".

The Coral Reef Aquarium Book by Tony Vargars


----------

